# Best crosses you've heard of?



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Any unusual good crosses? The ones that make you say 'I don't know why this was made' But does great. There is one at my barn that is welsh/connemara/morgan/unknown. Probably shouldn't have been bred, but won reserve grand champion at the warmblood trials. 
Anyone hear of a Connemara/Irish draft cross?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Connemaras, I think they cross well with so many breeds. Welsh too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Percheron/paint cross who is superb (my word for today lol). His half sister (same sire), not so much.

I think a lot depends on the individual horses being crossed, more than the cross itself. Heck, I've seen appendix QHs (a fairly common cross in the States) who were absolute train wrecks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My favorite "cross" is the Irish Sport Horse. Holy moley.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

My favorite is the Georgian Grande.
American Saddlebred x Fresian.

So beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
The best crosses for me Arabian Quarter Horse 
Arabian Thoroughbred 
Clyde Quarter Horse


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

My baby is a percheron Morgan cross.....she's amazing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Sevastion27 said:


> My baby is a percheron Morgan cross.....she's amazing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you sure of her parentage? When I got my mare I was sure she was a Perch/morgan - only to find out she's a purebred Canadian horse! The ancestors of the Morgan breed - much draftier though 
Some info on them: Breeds of Livestock - Canadian Horse


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

How bout this lil Shetland x Haflinger pony (ginger) turned out amazing-- well tempered, and all around awesome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I like all european warmblood crosses (warmblood to warmblood, no mixing of heavier blood in)
but my absolute love are Latvian driving horse X with Latvian sports horse (they include Hannoverian, Holstein, Oldenburg and even Trakhenes blood)


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I think Standardbred x Clydesdale would be an awesome cross for a general pleasure horse, especially since both breed are known for their wonderful temperaments.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an Arabian X Shire Draft mare and she is amazing! Although I don't think Arabian Draft crosses usually come out as well, I have also noted as a whole Shires usually cross well.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I truly believe that an arabian crosses well with any light horse non gaited breed. Saddle bred/Arab or TB/Arab have got to be the most logical IMO. Shalom


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Morgan X stock breeds and most Connemara crosses.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my arab mare is being bred for a 2014 anglo foal(arab x thoroughbred). I love this cross, and if the individuals are concidered and its well thought out it always ends well.

love a well thought out arab x paint, appy or qh, seen some amazing horses. 

probably two of the best examples of crosses that were incredible but could have been awful were an arab x percheron and a paint x percheron. the paint cross was a giant paint. perfectly ballanced, 16.2hh, stocky and tobiano. the arab cross was 17hh and easily mistaken for a warmblood, in movement and looks. dapple grey with a white mane and tail. stunning.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the original question, is difficult to answer. A cross of anything, might turn out well once. Breed the same two horses again and the outcome can be a disaster. Most of the time, 'like' type horses cross best. Very 'unlike' crosses can often be disasters. 

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have seen some beautiful Perch Arab crosses, color wise there was a picture going around for a while of a Haffy Appy cross, in fact some digging found the pic on an old thread here










A 'Happy' Now there is a breed that should be :lol: but has to reproduce that color every time.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/haflinger-thread-52884/#post629125


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

i love love love TB/CLYDE....or TB/PERCH  my friend has a quarter horse welsh....and shes super cute!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The horse in my avatar is a Clyde Quarter Horse cross


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I have to say I'm kind of a fan of QH/warmblood crosses. I just found out that horse keeping book author Cherry Hill has QH/Warmblood cross horse, and I sure like the looks of them. Not only can they move more like a hunter/dressage horse, they can be a bit more rugged like a QH, and can perform ranch and trail duties. I love a horse that can do a little of everything.


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

My trainer's horse was half Egyptian Arabian, and the other half was thoroughbred/Hanoverian. She was pretty high strung, but an extremely talented dressage horse. While this isn't an actual "breed" per say, I thought this was an interesting cross. My trainer lovingly called her a mutt.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I might be a little bit biased, but I like QHxTB. My filly is this, and I think she's awesome. Pics, just because:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw, she's adorable! Looks a lot like the racing TB filly my old BM bred.


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

I love anything mixed with a Quarter Horse


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Arab/QH and Percheron/QH 

But I've known two Canadian/TB's who were INCREDIBLE. I'd love to have one someday.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a pretty awesome cross for 8 years, he was an Arabian x Andalusian, Reg derivative Arabian gelding..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

MAG1723 said:


> I love anything mixed with a Quarter Horse


Really? What a strange thing to say.

Lizzie


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

When I was little, I had a shetland pony/QH cross. I have no idea which was the dam and which was the sire, but one either had a stepladder, or one was standing waaaayyy downhill, lol! :lol:. 
She was about 13 hands tall. I really enjoyed riding her. 

A few years ago we tried to sell our QH mare. A trainer put 30 days on her, then took her to the sale barn, but we did a no-sale. When she came back, she was pregnant by his stud appaloosa. The result was a BEAUTIFUL filly who unfortunately colicked and died. She was such a smart, gorgeous little girl. :-(


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think, just by the incredible numbers of QHs in the US, a few crosses are likely to turn out ok. However, to say that a QH x anything works out well, is pretty ridiculous. I've seen a ton which were conformation wrecks, unfortunately.

Lizzie


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to event a welsh cob TBx. she was the greatest horse ever !

im also partial to my hano tbx =]


----------



## Nixalba (Feb 18, 2009)

I actually find saddlebreds cross quite nicely with a wide variety of other breeds and I'm not really of fan of the breed itself!

My BO has an adorable georgian grande (friesian x saddlebred) and a lady I used to ride with has a saddlebred/warmblood cross that is very nice. I've seen other very nice crosses online as well.

Of course, I will always love an Appaloosa/Thoroughbred cross


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I have seen some beautiful Perch Arab crosses, color wise there was a picture going around for a while of a Haffy Appy cross, in fact some digging found the pic on an old thread here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I LOVE that look! 

You know, I have a BLM Mustang that is built very similar. I always sort of tease that he is my shrunken down Belgian. Because he's drafty and chestnut but only 14.3 hands. I never even considered he could be part Haflinger. Hmm. I wonder if there are any Haflinger genetics in the BLM horses? 

Anyway, I LOVE anything that looks like a small draft horse. I think draft crosses are awesome (and I've never even owned one, unless the Mustang counts). :lol:

My Mustang:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I wouldn't call my young gelding the _best _cross I've ever heard of, as a matter of fact, I personally would not cross a non-gaited to a gaited. But I think he really out-did his parents. Sire is a QH, dam is a Missouri Fox Trotter. I think he turned out prettier than both of them! Here he is as a 2 yr old.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

And his sire (chestnut QH) and dam (gray MFT):


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

My baby is a Quarter Horse - Tennessee Walker (Quarter Walker!) and has the best gait and temperament of any of the horses I've met before. And he also looks great, if I do say so myself. :wink:










And also very sassy. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Definitely not unusual, but by far the best cross, I think, is the Morab (Arabian x Morgan).


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Irish sport horse  (Irish draft X TB) like my kazzie


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Irish Drafts and Morabs are both gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## eventing13 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mustang x Paint (Super pretty, and fast!)
Warmblood x Thoroughbred x Irish Sport Horse (AMAZING eventers.)
Clydesdale x Thoroughbred (I've seen a couple amazing jumpers.)
NSH x Arabian (Doesn't look arab ish at all!)


(ps, anyone know how to change signatures?)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

My favorite is the Georgian Grande using Saddlebred x Clydesdale or Saddlebred x Shire... And I've seen many lovely Saddlebred x WB. 

This is our ASB X Clyde colt, 9 months old... A bit bigger than I was hoping for, but everything else about him is pretty much right on the mark so far!









He's got some serious horsepower


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> My favorite is the Georgian Grande using Saddlebred x Clydesdale or Saddlebred x Shire... And I've seen many lovely Saddlebred x WB.
> 
> This is our ASB X Clyde colt, 9 months old... A bit bigger than I was hoping for, but everything else about him is pretty much right on the mark so far!
> 
> ...


That's a great-looking colt!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with him, really great temperment on him too. 

This is him at 3 months old or so, I think, meeting a group of kids (it was all very supervised), he really just loves people - but is especially interested in children.


----------

